# Road rides in Fayetteville NC



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any decent road rides near Fayetteville NC.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Call Hawley's Bicycle World (910) 425-3145

I _think_ this is the shop that my Dad rode with when we lived there. There is some decent riding around Fayetteville.


From what I hear, and if you don't mind driving to a ride, the Southern Pines area has a decent cycling community.


----------



## askibum02 (May 19, 2013)

I think the Bicycle Shop in Fayetteville also has weekly rides.


----------

